# Another Great weekend in Sargent.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Had a good time down in Sargent this weekend. Weed was minimal, bait was everywhere, and the water was rough just the way I like it. Saturday was kid day, we spent all day letting my friends son reel in all the fish, you can see those pictures here. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1121034 . Today it was just me and my wife, we waited till 10am to get on the beach, partly because the tide didn't start going out till than, but mostly to nurse our hangover's for as long as possible. As soon as I got the first line in the water it was on, bull reds one after the other, and caught 2 slot reds to boot. I got tail whipped 3 times by sharks because I was just using my short casting leaders, one was a nice spinner that almost spooled my Raptor before he came flying out of the water twisting up on my top-shot and the line parted ways when he hit the water. Everything was caught on mullet heads casted in the gut between the 2nd and 3rd bars. By 1pm we had all the fishing and sun we could take for one weekend so we called it a day. On another note, I'm thinking about putting on a surf fishing seminar in Sargent Labor day weekend to help people that are new to surf fishing learn the basics. I would cover things like leader making, bait rigging, casting, reading the water, landing fish from the beach, and surf fishing safety. This would all be free of charge of coarse, and if you have kids that have never caught a big fish bring them along. If anyone would be interested in something like this please let me know.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, great pics..Congrats!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

a few more


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Colossal!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice.But no kids fishing?.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

You guy's know how to catch em that's for sure. You still driving the High Road to get to your spot?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

SURF Buster said:


> You guy's know how to catch em that's for sure. You still driving the High Road to get to your spot?


Yea, but the sand is getting soft, we need a heavy rain down there to pack it down again.


----------



## chris3403 (Dec 28, 2013)

sharkchum you are without any doubt the man! I would love to take you up on your very generous offer of a seminar Labor Day weekend but I am a Winter Texan and regretfully will not return until December. I would drive down just for the seminar but I broke my arm falling out of my boat two weeks back and kind of laid up right now. Thanks again and continual good fishing to you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am going to be at Cape Carancahua labor day weekend and would love to come to Sargent, just to meet you if nothing else. I would love to learn more about surf fishing also, but will have to check with the one in charge. If you are too far down the beach I do not know if my 2 wd will make it.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Those are some amazing fish. WTG on putting the kids on the fish like you do. I was down there last weekend, I fished the cut but didnt do any good. I will be back down there Labor day weekend. If your out there fishing, man I could definitely use some pointers. Thanks!


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

Shark Chum, I believe we were set up next to you this past weekend. Were you flying four flags at your camp?


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

My son and I are totally up for your generous instruction.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here Fish said:


> Shark Chum, I believe we were set up next to you this past weekend. Were you flying four flags at your camp?


Did they look like this?


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

Sharkchum, great pictures, I see in the pictures you are using a couple different rod and reel setups, which setup do you like best? Rod type, reel type. Thanks for info.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Says I must spread. Great Pics thanks for sharing.:brew2:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

DQW said:


> Sharkchum, great pictures, I see in the pictures you are using a couple different rod and reel setups, which setup do you like best? Rod type, reel type. Thanks for info.


I have dozens of different surf setups that I use depending on what Im fishing for. This past weekend I just brought my Penn Battle 6000, Penn Conflict 6000, and my Avet Raptor MXL. The spinning reels are good for beginners because you don't have to worry about backlashes or having to put the line on the spool even while reeling in. The 2-speed Avet is really good for little kids because you can put it in low gear and its easier for kids to reel in big fish. My favorite surf fishing reels are my Penn's, squidders, jigmasters, longbeach, 555, senator's in 3/0, 4/0, 6/0, 9/0,and 12/0, you can't beat any of the old Penn reels for durability. As far as rods go, I'll use anything as long as its at least 12' long, if you try to use shorter rods your line will rub on the sandbars and get cut off by the shell. I have several of the 12' Okuma longitude rods that I like, they work great and they only cost around $60. On the spinning reels I use 12' Penn Prevail rods.


----------

